

A favorable iPad review--by a woman who'd never used a computer until now. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2011/03/28/my-mom-reviews-the-ipad-her-first-computer/

======
MatthewPhillips
The interview seemed a little leading to me. The interviewer wanted to talk
about apps a lot more than the reviewer did; she basically just uses facebook
and email.

The interview also comes to the conclusion that doesn't follow from the
interview: that tablets (and the ipad in particular) are superior to computers
for most mainstream use-cases. However the reviewer only uses facebook and
email (and assuming a 3rd party facebook app) and had lots of trouble with the
facebook app (with it having fewer features that the site and with crashes).
She also said at the end that what she hears from others is that they like the
computer better. And indeed her facebook experience would have been better on
computer than the ipad.

~~~
joebadmo
I agree, and I was a bit surprised at how non-plussed she seemed at apps in
general. Honestly, for just facebook and e-mail, a cheaper netbook might be a
better solution.

------
ashearer
More interesting to me than the article was a comment describing how iPads
displaced PCs, one by one, in a law office:

[http://technologizer.com/2011/03/28/my-mom-reviews-the-
ipad-...](http://technologizer.com/2011/03/28/my-mom-reviews-the-ipad-her-
first-computer/#IDComment138188176)

Edit: the link often doesn't bring up the comment. Whether it's due to the
ridiculously heavy page (at least 298 separate resources, 4 of which don't
finish loading for me, plus an additional AJAX request to Twitter every few
seconds) or the system for loading comments from Intense Debate, I don't know.
To find it, search for "lawyer", and if that fails, search for "Friedmann" on
the page, expand the replies, and read the third. I give you: hypertext.

